# question about staph infection in pregnant bitch



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babs is not yet three weeks along and appears to have a bit of staph on her stomach. It does not seem to be very serious at this point. 

I am looking for advice from experienced breeders with the following:

1. Will this be more harmful left untreated or treated with antibiotics for the bitch and pups?

2. If treating it is the best course, when would it be best to administer antibiotics, and what type of antibiotic will be best to use?

3. Is there any type of medicated shampoo or bag balm that could be used rather than oral antibiotics to take care of the problem?

Babsy does not seem to be annoyed by this at all, and I do not want to do anything overly aggressive that might do more harm to the pups than if left alone, given that Babs is not overly stressed or suffering by it. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone???


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've not had this. I know my vet doesn't like to use alot of anything during pregnancy. This one is best left for a vet, sorry.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sue, Kenya had a HORRID staph infection on her belly a while back, and a vet tech and some other people told me their dogs get less horrid ones and they use a medicated shampoo without needing antibiotics. I would see if the vet can give you some shampoo.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have had staph infections on the dogs before, it just looks like a bit of redness/skin infection. They are treated with antibiotics and not really the nasty staph that humans get. 

Also not like the internal staph infection that bitches sometimes have that can cause breeding problems. 

My vet is a vet, not a breeder. I think he is sometimes a bit aggressive with diagnostics and treatments regardless of pregnancy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes but antibiotics, not all are safe for pregnant females. I'd be leery about it to be honest.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't go based only on Internet info but...

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/antibiotics-pregnant-bitch.htm

Personally, I'd want to try the medicated shampoo first anyway, pregnancy or not. I don't like giving heavy antibiotics unless necessary.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, this is why I am asking here so I can get a good idea what other breeders would do. 

Thanks for the link. 

I am afraid if I take her to the vet at this point they will say that clavamox or amoxycillin is fine for pregnant bitches, and prescribe away. I would give them that if it was serious, like an absess, where they lose coat and condition, won't eat, become lethargic. This is not Babs right now. 

Any suggestions on a good medicated shampoo? I have some stuff from the vet now. Any ingredients I should watch out for?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am not a breeder, so I will say that right up front. But I have quite a bit of experience with dogs and Staph Infections.

Staph is an opportunistic little bug that will appear when the dogs immune system isn't good enough to fight it off. 

You have a big dilemma on your hands, if you leave it untreated the odds of your pups getting a staph infection are IMHO huge. The are going to nurse and have their little faces buried in mommas belly. The staph can end up in their mouths and then immigrate to their internal organs and in their nasal cavities. Staph on the skin can and will migrate to other parts of the body.

First I would do a skin biopsy to make sure what you are dealing with. Neither clavamox or amoxycillin are normally effective on Staph. If left untreated it can get a lot worse if yuor dog's immune system isn't up to fighting it, if her immune system was fine she wouldn't have a Staph infection.

Val


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have dealt with staph infections in dogs too, and never had any migrate anywhere. Generally a run of antibiotics does clear it up. I think we've used cephalexin for it. 

I have asked a few other people and they say treat it topically, one suggested listorine.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ceph is the ABX that seems to be the best choice for Staph. The biopsies and senstivity culture that were done on my male came back as Ceph as the best choice.

When my male get his seems to be yearly staph infection it will start one place and by his licking he will get it spread all over, on his face, his belly, it usually starts on his feet.

I just read an interesting tidbit in the health section on the board, that they feel that most cases of MSRA in dogs were transmitted from humans to the dog.

So it can be moved from one living thing to another. I would be especially worried about pups because they don't really have any immune system.

The thing is on treatment you have only a limited time. Most of the time it isn't critical so we can play with other options beside ABX.

There is a line of shampoo and rinse by Zymox. I have used the rinse on my male and it has helped but I can't say that it got ride of the Staph Infection.

Val


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Ceph is very safe for pregnant bitches. Jamba somehow got mastitis at the end of her last pregnancy. In order for her to be able to nurse...I had to treat her. I did speak to Dr. Schultz and per his recommendation, I did treat. If you do treat, just remember to give probiotics in conjunction with the antibiotics.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Note on the Probioitics, give at least two yours I do about 4 - 6 hours inbetween the ABX. You don't want to burn up the ABX by killing the Probiotics and not what you are trying to treat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She will be three weeks along on Thursday. What makes me nervous is treating this prior to the puppies being implanted properly in the uterine horns. I am afraid that I could have abortion/resorbtion by adding stress at this point. 

Is there a timeframe where you would feel more comfortable giving antibiotics to her. 

I read the link that said ceph is safe, but that no real studies had been done. I will look up Zymox. Maybe I will ask Dr. Hutch. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Actually amoxi is best for mastitis. Keflex is safe for pregnant/nursing females. We have had several rescues who have had respiratory infections that were on both keflex and clavemox. You want to stay far away from Baytril - it is not recommended for exposure to dogs while bone is forming - ie pregnant females or growing puppies.

You could try a topical antibiotic or try a topical treament - might not be staph, might be more of a yeast infection. Try putting gold bond baby powder on it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sue here is a link to EntirleyPets they have a nice range of Zymox Products.

http://entirelypets.ecommerce-site-search.com/search?query=zymox

I have used the Medicated rinse, Topical spray and the ear stuff.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

thanks, again for the info. Gold bond baby powder. I didn't even know that existed. 

Checking the link out now. 

Thanks again.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

it is cornstarch and zinc (which is good for the skin) We have used it on young dogs with demodex that developed secondary skin infections. Regular gold bond works great on itchy feet so does the stuff for athletes foot if a fungal infection is involved.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have used Micitin for Arwen's foot. 

I was thinking Absorbine Jr., but I know that will sting. And I know it won't work on some infections -- made that mistake with the infected spider bite on my toe -- uhg!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is only one really good safe antibiotic as far as I have been told for pregnant bitches - and it is very expensive (probably 40 bucks a week or so!)...Clavamox. Not sure if it is good for what your issue is...

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Not sure about use on preg. females... but we used a mild Iodine shampoo on staff infections. (Povadine) Generally for a topical infection we didn't use oral antibiotics. Amoxi is fairly safe to use if it's an extreme case though. I'd clip the area carefully so that you don't irritate the skin more, and wash with the shampoo. If she chews or scratches @ the area a good idea to use an elizabethan collar. Main thing is to get it cleared up before the pups arrive as nursing will further irritate the area, and it could spread to the pups


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use an iodine hand wash when I have pups to handle the bitch and pups it is probably pretty safe.


----------

